# tc3 set up for carpet road course



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

any thoughts on where to start im setting my tc3 to run a carpet road course ill be running a 19t and 4500 lipo any help would be appreciated


----------



## MOOSE6382 (Dec 4, 2007)

GO with the setup in back of the book it works the best:thumbsup:


----------

